# CARB intake?



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

okay quick question guys beside K&n intake wat else is CARB approve? i was looking at AEM all it says is 50 state legal does this mean its carb approve? on the k&n it say carb approve and 50 state.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Why would you want to ditch the fuel injection for a carb?

..or does CARB stand for something else??


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Why would you want to ditch the fuel injection for a carb?
> 
> ..or does CARB stand for something else??


:agree carb?


----------



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

carb legal is that california law about smogging test


----------



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

CARB = California Air Resources Board


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

thispecialk said:


> CARB = California Air Resources Board


LOL okay I get it now. 
I'm sure AEM brute force intake is "CARB" legal. You can go with Lingenfelter intake also. K&N is a popular one with everyone, but it really makes no difference which brand you take... I guess go with whatever looks best when you pop the latch.


----------



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

i wanted aem cause its nice looking then again i saw volant plus 18 hp but as far is carb i only see k&n so i might go with them and get the typhoon so i got some shine under the hood


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

If they claim 50 state legal, it has to be CARB approved.


----------



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

does anyone know if volant is 50 state legal i cant find the answer anywhere i tried calling but i guess there off on friday sautrday and sun


----------

